# Vintage Bike Pics



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Had a great time at the museum, some beautiful bikes on display. I could have spent all day there.









Just sat down to upload the pics and........... *******! I've had the camera on the wrong setting, this is the best pic I have







I hate it when that happens.







I am going back tomorrow to get some good ones, just for you.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Unlucky Mark







I can see it's a lovley looking machine. Good luck next time around!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Where's the museum?

That looks like a Panther sloper single - usually seen with a sidecar attached. If it is one then it's nice to see it without the sidecar! Or could it be a 500cc Vincent Comet - basically 1/2 of the 100cc engine used in the Rapide models









The tank looks BSAish & the suspension looks too modern for either of the above bikes, so what is it? C'mon Mark tell us


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Right first time Paul, a Panther.









The display is in the Industrial Museum, 10 mins from Rodley bottom roundabout. (BD2 3HP)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice looking Panther Mark, looking forward to seeing a better photo









I rode one once with a view to buying, can`t remember why I didn`t









Lovely great thumpers


----------

